# James Posey agrees to join Hornets...



## girllovesthegame

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/?/base/sports-3/121627279444080.xml&coll=1

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3492206

I wonder if the 4th year has any options attached to it. It would be cool if this deal was for maybe 3 years with a team option for the 4th.

Edited to provide better link.


----------



## silverpaw1786

It won't be a team option for the 4th. If anything, a player option. He left 3 years on the table, so he wouldn't go for 3+a team ooption. You're paying the whole $25 mil. Enjoy. Posey is a very good player, but not worth $25 million.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im happy with this move. It may be a bit expensive but he is the type of guy we need to guard all the bigger 2 guards and swing men in the west. Manu and Kobe in particular. Plus he's a pretty good 3pt shooter and he will find himself open a lot due to CP3. Guard Peja and let Posey shoot or leave West open roaming around the free throw line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hornets fans will grow to love him just like Heat and Celtics fans did.


----------



## jalen5

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im happy with this move. It may be a bit expensive but he is the type of guy we need to guard all the bigger 2 guards and swing men in the west. Manu and Kobe in particular. Plus he's a pretty good 3pt shooter and he will find himself open a lot due to CP3. Guard Peja and let Posey shoot or leave West open roaming around the free throw line.


My feelings exactly! I'm stoked about this signing! I was beginning to think we weren't going to make any monumental moves. Posey makes us alot better!


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

Great signing for the Hornets. The West keeps getting tougher and tougher. 

Posey is a proven winner and a team player that will do everything to WIN. He might be the missing piece for you guys to make it to the Finals next year. It would be interesting if it was a Hornets vs Celtics matchup in the Finals with Posey playing against his former teammates.


----------



## bball2223

Will help on the defensive side of the ball. Good pick-up


----------



## DemonaL

wow what a pick up, he will make this team a whole lot better, grats.


----------



## croco

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im happy with this move. It may be a bit expensive but he is the type of guy we need to guard all the bigger 2 guards and swing men in the west. Manu and Kobe in particular. Plus he's a pretty good 3pt shooter and he will find himself open a lot due to CP3. Guard Peja and let Posey shoot or leave West open roaming around the free throw line.


And like MemphisX mentioned in the other thread, no more Jannero Pargo at the end of games.


----------



## Avalanche

Great pick up for you guys, gives you a defensive stopper in the playyoffs for the likes of manu/kobe/tmac but still spreads the floor and will open things up for paul.

sad to see him leave, glad to see him go to a team i like... good luck to the hornets and pose next season


----------



## Coatesvillain

The most important thing is the Hornets have someone to "protect" Paul if another team tries to play rough house with him.


----------



## Avalanche

plus he hits serious dagger threes to put teams away or come from behind... real no fear 'big cajones' type player


----------



## Diable

I guess the Hornets pretty much have to re-sign Pargo now.I think they can also still sign other players for the veteran's minimum...If PJ wanted that it would be nice.They could give him a fake injury and let him teach the young guys until some time around late january or early february.

Really this is the only move they could make.It's only too much because Posey is probably not going to be worth it in the last year(maybe two).He was the best player available and the Hornets had to give him that extra year or he could have gone somewhere else


----------



## Diable

I don't know how,but it'd really be great if you could somehow turn Pargo into someone who is more of a real point guard.He's really a very undersized SG and the Hornets now have Peterson on the bench where he belongs.

Best of all you don't force Paul to guard SG's for 20 or 25 minutes because Pargo can't.That was always complete BS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Coatesvillain said:


> The most important thing is the Hornets have someone to "protect" Paul if another team tries to play rough house with him.


Yup, just ask Bulls fans for their feelings on Posey 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XxU3YXcRwV0
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DLnTdZb18oM


----------



## girllovesthegame

Now the Hornets have 3 of Skip Prosser's boys.


----------



## Tooeasy

chandler/west/posey are a combo not to take lightly, in more ways than one...


----------



## bee-fan

I'm happy with the signing, but just like some others stated I'm concerned about the 4 years. But I'm going to trust what the organization is doing and hopefully Posey can help bring us to another level.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> I'm happy with the signing, but just like some others stated I'm concerned about the 4 years. *But I'm going to trust what the organization is doing and hopefully Posey can help bring us to another level*.


That's all we can do bee-fan. That's all we can do. Hope for the best.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If the Hornets can bring back Pargo, Hilton Armstrong turns into a decent backup C, and they bring in a veteran big man like Brian Skinner, they'll be even more dangerous.

This move is a great one for New Orleans. Any team with the money to give Posey this kind of deal definitely should.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Damian Necronamous said:


> If the Hornets can bring back Pargo, Hilton Armstrong turns into a decent backup C, and they bring in a veteran big man like Brian Skinner, they'll be even more dangerous.
> 
> This move is a great one for New Orleans. Any team with the money to give Posey this kind of deal definitely should.


It would truly be great if Hilton can indeed turn into a decent backup C. What you said is basically what I think the Hornets will probably do. Resign Pargo and go after another big. I wouldn't even be surprised if they tried to bring back Birdman. Don't know my true thoughts about that though. Skinner might not be bad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Tooeasy said:


> chandler/west/posey are a combo not to take lightly, in more ways than one...


Yeah, thinking about a team on the floor of Paul, Peja/MoPete, Posey, West, Chandler is just nasty.


----------



## girllovesthegame

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3492723"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3492723" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## girllovesthegame

A little something on the Posey deal from Hornets' radio analyst ..



> Now that the deal is done the Hornets have added depth and experience. Yes the debate will continue about the length of the contract ( 4 years ) but keep in mind that it could also evolve into a "cap relief" for someone as you approach the end of the deal. They can take on his deal knowing in a year they take that off their books if the Hornets wanted to include Posey in a trade or whatever.


And a little something from Stein..

*• Look for James Posey to be formally introduced as a member of the New Orleans Hornets in the middle of next week. But don't look for me to join the chorus of concern that the Hornets overextended themselves to sign the 31-year-old to a four-year deal worth about $25 million. I love the move. 

I can't deny that I was not-so-secretly expecting owner George Shinn to make his checkbook hard to find after the Hornets re-signed Chris Paul to a max contract extension earlier this month. But showing an immediate willingness to spend some more to get Posey as the lead acquisition to address their leadership and depth shortcomings suggests that Shinn isn't satisfied with one breakthrough season. 

The Hornets were forever known as non-spenders. Since Paul came into their lives with the fourth overall pick in 2005, Shinn has been spending like he has some ambition, enabling general manager Jeff Bower to gradually assemble the West's new darlings. Isn't this Shinn better than his predecessor? *

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=NBA-Notes-080719


----------



## girllovesthegame

Posey officially signed today at a press conference at Emeril's Delmonico restaurant. 

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/Hornets_Sign_James_Posey-278529-31.html


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## girllovesthegame

Players get championship cuff links too? Wow.

Press conference transcript


----------



## Avalanche

girllovesthegame said:


>


This upsets me

again, great pick up though... expect to see you in the finals


----------



## girllovesthegame

That would be great Avalanche. Because then that would mean the Hornets went even further than they went this past season.


----------



## Avalanche

This guys toughness is going to shine through in the playoffs... with the talent the hornets already had, added with Poseys experience and ability to step up when it counts i see them getting past the other elite teams in the West

Fingers crossed for good luck and health for the season


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im actually getting more and more excited about Posey the more I think about it. He brings defensive intensity, three point shooting, and championship experience to a team that needed exactly those qualities. He really could be the X factor in this team success next season.


----------



## MrJayremmie

good pickup for NO. Makes the west even more interesting.

Not good for my Blazers though.  Thank god Posey is gettin' up there in age. Great move for NO. Good chance of making the finals this year. Expect LA vs NO in WCF. Good luck fellas.


----------



## msladee

:drool2:


----------



## Vermillion

So he's definitely going to be the starting 2? For me he serves better as an off-the-bench three with shooting and excellent defense, but I love the pickup.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Vermillion said:


> So he's definitely going to be the starting 2? For me he serves better as an off-the-bench three with shooting and excellent defense, but I love the pickup.


No, it's not definite that he'll be a starter. This is what Scott had to say on yesterday...



> "I just think James can play three positions (shooting guard, small forward and power forward)," Scott said. "Offensively, he just doesn't make mistakes. He takes great shots and does all the things he can do, and he doesn't try to go overboard. But that's what you get when you have a veteran guy.
> 
> *"Right now, we're looking at him as our sixth man, probably our first guy off the bench.* We're fortunate and very blessed to have him. You look at his track record, he's won everywhere he's been. I think we are a better basketball team."


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/?/base/sports-3/1216877465216820.xml&coll=1


----------



## Tooeasy

oh man, the thought of the versatility and running ability of having paul/wright/posey/west/chandler all on the floor at the same time is gettin me so giddy. posey will be just fine coming off the bench, peterson played substitue player minutes anyway and sat for good chunks of the first/second/fourth quarters anyway. The difference is we wont be bottlenecked by having pargo as our only option at the 2 guard position when closing out games. :drool:


----------



## aussiestatman

MrJayremmie said:


> good pickup for NO. Makes the west even more interesting.
> 
> Not good for my Blazers though.  Thank god Posey is gettin' up there in age. Great move for NO. Good chance of making the finals this year. Expect LA vs NO in WCF. Good luck fellas.


how can a portland fan believe that lakers and hornets will make wcf when oden season one is about to explode into being. i read someone say that blazers could win 19 of the next 20 titles and i believe it!

posey was part of boston's big 4, garnett, allen, him, and that other guy were about the only contributors in most games!


----------



## noballer07

aussiestatman said:


> how can a portland fan believe that lakers and hornets will make wcf when oden season one is about to explode into being. i read someone say that blazers could win 19 of the next 20 titles and i believe it!
> 
> posey was part of boston's big 4, garnett, allen, him, and that other guy were about the only contributors in most games!


Blazers fans are in way over their heads about their team. That squad is a good 2-3 years away from title contention.


----------

